# p&le nw2's



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

P&LE had 10 nw2's that were painted NYC green..but i'm unable to find any good pics...needing info for a green P&LE nw2.........thanx mike


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Mike, will this help? 
http://www.plerrhs.org/common/indviewer.php?pic=2006 
Best, Ted


----------



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

close-but i'm looking for the nw2"s that were color of the box cars in the back ground


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Check this out: http://www.testors.com/product/0/F110330/_/NYC_Jade_Green_Floquil_-_1_oz._Bottle


----------



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

thanx guys but still looking for loco pic,preferable side pic in that color


----------

